# Most Arrogant NT



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Another NT stereotype thread. :laughing: The idea came to me after reading this:
Me!? Arrogant.. | Please Understand Me

So who's the Arrogant Bastard?

Is it the ENTJ with their dom-Te giving them superior organization and efficiency?
Is it the INTJ with their dom-Ni giving them superior foresight and vision? 
Is it the ENTP with their dom-Ne giving them superior brainstorming and inquisitiveness?
Is it the INTP with their dom-Ti giving them superior precision and concision?

Can't wait to see the results :crazy:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

As I see it, the battle would be between INTJs and ENTPs. We ENTPs sarcastic know-it-alls, we LOVE correcting people. On the other hand, however, we've got our dear INTJs who may not be directly sarcastic or they might not say to the other's face what they're thinking, but they definitely think _arrogantly_


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Entj.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Ground Marshal said:


> Entj.


why is that so? I'm asking seriously, I don't know any ENTJ or at least I don't think I do, so I'd be interested to know how they are.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think we INTJs are here in the world just to show you ordinary people the path of the future. Truth comes to us in the same way 13-year old girls come to Justin Bieber.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Introverted Intuition is like God's function.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

olonny said:


> why is that so? I'm asking seriously, I don't know any ENTJ or at least I don't think I do, so I'd be interested to know how they are.


They are just most direct with their arrogance. They tell you what is right and what isn't.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I voted for xNTJ's as foresight makes you think you're a prophet and organization makes you think you're Napoleon


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm gonna say INTP just because they're the underdog.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTJs because they asked


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

INTJs from what I've seen.
ENTPs and ENTJs can be cocky or self assured, but they're often more likely than the other two to to admit to being wrong (ENTPs from easily seeing other points of view, ENTJs via being swayed by external data instead of desperately holding onto ideas formed internally).


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> Another NT stereotype thread. :laughing: The idea came to me after reading this:
> Me!? Arrogant.. | Please Understand Me
> 
> So who's the Arrogant Bastard?
> ...


Interesting article, I know an INTP who's pretty arrogant though.  Why is the order reversed for non-NT's? lol. Usually I don't perceive other NT's as being arrogant, when maybe other temperaments do. 

I voted ENTJ + INTJ. I also know an ENTJ who can seem arrogant at face value but again I didn't see it as a bad thing. ENTP's are less conscientiously arrogant so they may not even notice when they're being arrogant. lol.

I've encountered enough annoyingly arrogant people in my life (probably mostly NT's) that I actually put effort into humility, but maybe others see me as arrogant. Oh well. Don't care. :wink:


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

ENTJ and INTJ are pretty much the two sides of the same coin. Especially when it comes to hard work and ambition. It's perfectly natural for an xNTJ to see everybody else as "slackers" when he/she has reached the top with a huge amount of effort.


----------



## carolineatlantis (Jan 25, 2015)

I disagree with the INTJ. they're the most intelligent one of all, the arrogant would be the extroverts


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

carolineatlantis said:


> I disagree with the INTJ. they're the most intelligent one of all, the arrogant would be the extroverts



yes and no. Intjs ON AVERAGE are the most intelligent. I personally agree with the article claiming entps are the least arrogant as they're always open to exploring the other of things.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

We can all be arrogant in different ways.

*INTP* is more "you know nothing about my field of expertise; I spit on you"...even if that field of expertise is trivial and nobody cares. It's an extremely off-putting trait but life has a way of taking an arrogant INTP down a notch...as long as we don't bury our heads in the sand like so many of us choose to.

*INTJ*'s (or at least wannabe INTJ's) have more of a manufactured condescension...it is more image based. "Look at me I am such a genius" they say...but it is based on nothing and is kind of unconvincing really. Mostly based on insecurity I think. (They can give off a more genuinely intimidating vibe in real life, though, which is probably where they got in the habit - NTP's only seem badass online.)

*ENTP*'s think they are lovable for being dicks but really they are not...at their most charming they can get away with it, but it's the cleverness people value and not them being a dick. Life also has a way of getting them to see perspective, which they probably do sooner than the rest of us. ENTP's jokes actually remind me of...

*ENTJ*'s jokes about being strict...it's supposedly joking, but not really, cause they do get off to the idea of being in charge. But ironically stereotypical ENTJ arrogance bugs me the least because they are not mistaken about their overall skill level, just determined to pull off what they're trying to pull off. When they Te pushes hard, hard, hard they can ignore details and context (just like the ESTJ who becomes drowned in them) but especially people, and all their drive and bluster fails to help them as the project falls apart.

But there are mature self aware NT's too, especially as they get older, and I really do love us for so many reasons...we can be open minded like NF's but in some ways more tolerant. The arrogance is a weakness though...when we think we are "all that" we can't see that challenging points of view (the thing we do best) doesn't stop with us...instead, it should _start _with us...

We think we are intellectuals but there is nothing more anti-intellectual than being full of yourself and afraid to admit to your failings.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Most arrogant is probably INTJ, honestly. However I think of arrogance and cockiness as different, and when I think cocky, I think ENTP, no question about that.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

freeeekyyy said:


> Most arrogant is probably INTJ, honestly. However I think of arrogance and cockiness as different, and when I think cocky, I think ENTP, no question about that.



what's the difference, exactly??


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

JA Grey said:


> what's the difference, exactly??


Arrogance is more about believing you are superior. Cockiness is more like, acting tough, etc. I don't know that that's exactly right, but that's the best I can describe what I'm trying to say...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENTP's are cocky not arrogant. The nuanced difference there is important. INTP's are neither arrogant or cocky, they can be pretentious though. The levels of arrogance between xNTJ's varies greatly. Some of them are actually very humble, some of them think they are the best though. I love going up against an arrogant xNTJ, defeating them in something brings me great pleasure.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised that 100% of the votes are not on ENTJ.

Not that I have a problem with losing my presumed status as a member of the most arrogant type.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

me?

no, kidding!
don't think that there is a most arrogant type.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> I'm honestly surprised that 100% of the votes are not on ENTJ.


I'm also surprised that INTP is considered the least arrogant with their repressed Fe. Out of me, my INTP and ENTP friends I'd say the INTP is the most arrogant and the ENTP is the least arrogant. I think it has to do with her ESFJ dad raising her and helping her develop her Fe. 

It's both cute and kinda annoying (don't know what Fe is REALLY hiding) :th_o::ninja:


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I am INTJ and i agree with these results.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> I'm also surprised that INTP is considered the least arrogant with their repressed Fe.


Why?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Strelok said:


> Why?


Ti-dom picking at logical inconsistencies can be a bit prideful. Ne can make you see infinite fallacies and Si tert. can be even more meticulous. 

This is just a theory and is free for logical breakdown. :happy:


----------

